# Tortoise Vaccinations



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2014)

Do they have vaccinations for Sulcata Tortoises? Can they get diseases from eating their feces? or other animals feces?


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2014)

No they don't and yes, and yes, they can.

If they eat feces from a dog or cat that has been treated with Ivermectin based meds, like heartworm preventative, it can be fatal to tortoises.


----------

